# Best juicer for under $200?



## agp (Oct 15, 2012)

Any recommendations?


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 15, 2012)

Isn't there a juicer thread here somewhere?


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 15, 2012)

I think Barry Bonds Spend a lot more than that to "juice".


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 15, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Isn't there a juicer thread here somewhere?



Here 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8003-juicer?highlight=Juicer

I like my Omega juicer a lot. It will out live me. Really really solid.


----------



## JohnyChai (Oct 15, 2012)

Omega 2004. Spend the extra 60. Has the ability to be used everyday for any number of things. Low rpms, pulp is not that wet and can be rerun through. 15 warranty that they do honor; broke the augur and juicing screen which was replaced upon receipt of photos. Number two option would be Champion but the RPMS are high which heats the juice possibly killing enzymes.


----------



## agp (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there any juicer that will double as a blender/food processor other than the Omega 8006?


----------

